# appointment through already and im terrified



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

a little history about me: im 22 years old, i will be 23 in april, since the age of 16 i have never prevented, after going through a time where i didnt think i would live i realized family was all that counts. i have not been with the same man all these years but my dp and i have been trying for just over a year. round about november i went to my gp and said, u have to do something, i got a letter with an appointment through for January for the gynae department at my local hospital, which was extremely quick,. i went and seen her and was told i was to get 3 day 21 bloods done, one per cycle, i got my first one done at the start of the month, when i was speaking to the lady at the gynae unit i was told i would be put onto 2 waiting lists, 1 for a referral to the fertility clinic, and 1 for a waiting list for tests. both were to take between 6-7 months, 

heres where i am now : 2 days ago i got my appointment through! i cannot begin to understand why it has come through in a matter of weeks, and i am terrified something may be drastically wrong.  i just dont know how to deal with it. on one hand i think my god i have been ever so lucky to get my appointment through so quickly, but i just dont understand why?! 

can anyone give some advice or even some support? it would be greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## Hopingforthebestx (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi hun, i am the same age as you and have been with my dp for 4 years and have been trying for a baby for 2. I went and see my GP in January 2011. and have since under a number of tests, all of my tests came through really quickly and the test results were back extremely quickly. hey thats one good thing outta the NHS. 

I have been told a number of things are wrong with me, then they wasnt and they have been really unhelpful. I finally found out that i have got PCOS, not severe though as i only have 4 cysts on right ovary, but i dont tend to have periods on my own, but i went and had a HSG in jaunary and since ive had two periods. Thank god!!! I actually started af today. (not very good timing with it being v,day) but counting my blessings! 

My dp has had his sperm test and he has lots of healthy strong swimmers. I hope your tests are done quickly so you finally get some answers hun. 

I have my referall on the 22nd at Womens in Birmingham for Ovarian Drilling - In the hope it can regulate my af, and also make me ovulate.

If you have any questions please ask and i will try answer them for you.

Best of luck hun xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi sadie, thank you for your reply, it is a great relief to hear of someone else who has been put through very quickly, iv got my 2nd day 21 test on the 1st march, and have the hospital the same day! so heres hoping they find out what is or isnt wrong with me,  ill try and keep you informed and good luck with your test  xx


----------



## Hopingforthebestx (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you hun, good luck for the 1st march hope you get some anwers hun   

Let me know how you get on

Sadie xx


----------



## Akasha (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, after more than 3 YEARS of going to my nurse at my doctors and being fobbed off that it could take a few years to get pregnant, I FINALLY went to see a GP who immediately made me a referral to the fertility clinic. My first appointment came through the following week, but then I'm 32, so I just assumed they didn't want to leave this old mare too much longer! Lol. 
But don't think an early appointment means there's something really wrong. The first appointment for me was just an initial meeting with a nurse who ran through loads of questions with me and my husband - just to get lots of background medical history. Then we waited for a second appointment, which was for a date a few weeks later to see the consultant for the first time. So, don't think a quick referral is sign for alarm - just think it could be that they are finally giving more attention to fertility as an issue and want to try to get people treated asap. 
Good luck, hun! You're still really young, so it's brilliant you are getting this investigated now. It will give you so much better chances of treatment. Hope all goes well! xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi all, I have our first appt in april with the consultant as well. I'm feeling a bit frightened like you, although relieved we being taken seriously and getting some help. I've had my blood tests which showed I have high LH and low FSH which apparently might indicate PCOS? Not confirmed yet, and DH sperm is ok. What can i expect at the consultants appointment?

Wishing you all the luck in the world. Please don't worry about getting your appointment through so quick. After my blood tests I got a letter through 2 days lter to make an appointment for 2 weeks time! Unfortunately my DH couldn't take any more time off work until april so we had to postpone it which i'm gutted about but better we can go together. So i think it's normal to get an appt so quickly.

xx


----------



## loopyleanne (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi hun, I saw my gp in late sept, had a day 21 test and day 18 test, my partner had swimmers tested and we were refered by nov, I got appointment through for jan and have since had hsg and a second internal ultrasound! I'm very happy to be seen so quickly as usually Nhs very slow and I think we've waited long enough ;-) good luck


----------

